# Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm



## Duke711 (8. März 2018)

*Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Ich habe mir mal die Zeit genommen den Durchflusswiderstand von solchen Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm zu messen. Genau genommen habe ich den Druckverlust gemessen. Dazu habe ich vor nach der Pumpe den Druck gemessen, zzgl. in einen weiteren Testlauf durch Auslitern mittels einer Feinwaage den Volumenstrom ermittelt. Die Standarddurchflussmesser mit dem beschleuningten Wasserrad waren mir doch etwas zu ungenau.


1. Kreislauf geöffnet und dann mittels einer Stoppuhr und einer Feinwaage über ein Füllzylinder den Volumenstrom ermittelt. Bzw. den Volumenstrom genau auf 100 L/h über die Pumendrehzhahl austariert
2. Geschlossener Kreislauf = Druckverlust vor und nach der Pumpe ermittelt.

Verbunden habe ich 12 Winkel über 13 gerade Rohrstücke mit 8 mm. Deshalb ,weil sich bei geraden Rohrstücken ohne ledegliche Biegung ziemlich einfach der Druckverlust ermitteln lässt. Somit kann man den Druckverlust der Rohrstücke herausrechnen.
Die Anzahl hat sich so vom Kreislauf ergeben, so dass ohne eine Biegung der Kreislauf geschlossen werden konnte.

Druckverlust bei 100 L/h pro 100 mm gerades 8 mm Rohrstück 50 Pa.
Gemessen habe ich einen Druckverlust von 0,16 bar. Abzüglich den Druckverlust der Rohrleitungen bin ich auf 0,15 bar gekommen, also 15000 Pa.

Da aber nun das doch immer noch ein nicht ganz genaues Ergebnis ist, und ja der Druckverlust pro Winkel interessant ist. Habe ich das mal Anhand einer Simulation aufbereitet. Hier kann man auch sehr schön den Strömungsverlauf sehen.

Bei 100 L/h kommen pro Winkel exakt 1260 Pa heraus. Das deckt sich auch ziemlich gut mit der Messung, der Druckverlust der geraden Rohre ergab 0,01 bar. 

Dazu habe ich so ein Winkel mal aufgeschnitten und das Ergbnis ist kaum verwunderlich. Das sind wirklich 90° Winkel ohne ledegliche Biegung.  Der Bohrungsdruchmesser fällt mit 5,5 mm doch sehr klein aus. Wie man erkennen kann sind das letztendlich nur zwei plumpe Bohrungen.


Falls man nichts mit den Druckverlustwerten anfangen kann:

Ein moderner CPU-Kühler mit einen Einfachschliff hat bei 100 L/h 2500 Pa. Ein Moderner Grafikkarten-Fullcover Kühler 4000 Pa. Der Druck steigt im Quadrat mit dem Volumenstrom an, also es kann sich jeder leicht ausrechnen wie hoch dann der Druckverlust von so einem Kühler bei einem anderen Volumenstrom wäre.

Die 7,5 mm würden dann, so glaube ich, einen 16/10 mm  G1/4 Winkel entprechen, wobei hier der Flaschenhals das G1/4" Gewinde ist. Kann auch gut sein, dass es ebenfalls auf der anderen Seite nur die 5,5 mm sind, habe noch keinen aufgeschnitten.

Fazit: 
Man sollte Anschraubwinkel meiden. Normale Winkel (keine Anschraubwinkel) 16/10 stellen kein Problem dar, da es hier nicht eine Limitierung durch das G1/4" Gewinde gegeben ist und der Bohrungsdurchmesser auf beiden Seiten mind. 7,5 mm beträgt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Schöner Test 
Anmerken möchte ich aber, dass beispielsweise ein D5 für 0,15 bar bei 100 l/h nur auf Stufe 3 laufen muss und auf Stufe 5 bereits einen doppelt so hohen Gegendruck bewältigen kann. Gibt man sich mit vollkommen ausreichenden 50 l/h zufrieden, wären laut Faustformel bereits 52 respektive 104 Winkel möglich (etwas weniger, wenn man den Widerstand der Kühlkörper abzieht). Das sind ziemlich viele Durchflusskiller für eine normale CPU-GPU-Kühlung mit 10 Gewinden.


----------



## Duke711 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Freut mich, dass Dir dieser Test gefällt.

Ja richtig. Problematisch sehe nur etwas die 8/11 mm Winkel, denn diese haben den gleichen Bohrungdurchmesser von 5,5 mm wie die Anschraubwinkel, zumindest hat man nun eine Übersicht wieviele man da verbauen kann bzw. möchte.

Weil ich im anderen Forum danach gefragt wurde:

Der Druckverlustbeiwert beträgt 1,8.


----------



## Ramrod (12. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Schöner Test


----------



## Rarek (12. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

vielen dank dafür ^^ 
dann weiß ich zumindest, warum ich selbst nach meinem Putz vor nen paar Wochen die selben niedriegen Werte habe - ich hatte ja Dreck vermutet, aber das es sowas... sichtbares ist  
ich fahre zwar mit 10/13'er Schläuchen, aber ich hatte schon die Vermutung, dass meine 10 Winkel meinen loop auf 24l/h drücken


----------



## Predator2k (12. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*



Rarek schrieb:


> vielen dank dafür ^^
> dann weiß ich zumindest, warum ich selbst nach meinem Putz vor nen paar Wochen die selben niedriegen Werte habe - ich hatte ja Dreck vermutet, aber das es sowas... sichtbares ist
> ich fahre zwar mit 10/13'er Schläuchen, aber ich hatte schon die Vermutung, dass meine 10 Winkel meinen loop auf 24l/h drücken



Was für eine Pumpe haste denn? Und wieviel Radiatoren?


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Danke für den Test, endlich hat es mal wer gemacht. 
Hatte mich schon immer bei meinen "Basteleien" gefragt ob, bzw. wie groß der Einfluss ist wenn man (mehrere) Winkel verbaut. Ich denke mal je größer der Durchmesser des "Systems" ist um so geringer wird man das merken. Von jeher habe ich es versucht zu vermeiden 90°-Verschraubungen zu verwenden da es wie gezeigt eigdl. nur 2 gerade Bohrungen sind was sicherlich den Flow bremst.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Hmm, ich hab zwei 8/11er 90° Winkel im System, aber ohne die komme ich auch leider nicht aus weil alles so eng ist....und auf dickere Schläuche will ich jetzt auch nicht umrüsten 
Na da muss ich mal schauen ob ich mir mit meinem neuen GPU-Kühler nicht die Kühlleistung kaputt mache...


----------



## NiXoN (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

ich verwende seit vielen Jahren 16/10er Anschlüsse, bisher von Monsoon stelle aber grad auf BP um. Zu meinen 11/8 Zeiten hatte ich auch dieses Gefühl dass die Dinger bremsen ohne Ende, daher hab ich recht schnell angefangen 1. Winkel nur im Extremfall zu verbauen und ansonsten auf G1/4" Bögen zu setzen, erst von ALC und jetzt hab ich mir BPs gekauft (da ist die nächste Urlaubsreise weg ).
Allerdings empfinde ich den Erfolg schon seit eh und je als messbar.

Als 2. Punkt hab ich schon damals auf eine Dual-DDC-Combi gesetzt und vor einigen Jahren auf Dual-D5 umgebaut. Die laufen flüsterleise auf 20% oder so und wenn Bedarf ist kann man einfach mal am Rädchen drehen 



Auf jeden Fall ist das ein schöner Test und hat sicher auch etwas an Zeit und Bemühungen gekostet. Allerdings geht der Trend ja immer mehr in Richtung Hard-Tubing und da sind große und schöne Radien ja sehr wichtig. Wobei wenn ich mich im Luxx so umsehe verwenden sehr viele diese hier, die dürfen auch nen schlechteren Durchfluss verursachen.

BTW: ich hatte mir damals eine Vergleichsmuster bestellt und musste z.B. auch feststellen dass die günstigen AT-Fittings eine höhere Materialstärke und daher einen kleineren Innendurchmesser aufweisen. Schon alleine dieser Umstand erhöht den Widerstand im Kreislauf.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Klasse gemacht, danke dafür! Ich selbst hab wirklich viele 90° Winkel verbaut. Aber mir persönlich ist der Durchfluss auch relativ egal, ich brauche kein HighFlow und kann das in meinem Case auch gar nicht realisieren. Radiatorfläche und damit Wassertemperatur ist mMn immer noch der größte Einflussfaktor auf die Kühlleistung, der Flow steht da weit hinten an. Aber super, dass man mal was verlässliches zu 90° Winkeln und Flow vorliegen hat!


----------



## dergunia (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Aloha,

super test. hab den sogar verstanden  in meinem system sind glaube nur 3 oder 4 90er winkel von alphacool verbaut. von daher merkt mein wasserkreislauf relativ wenig davon, ist aber für spätere projekte gar nicht so blöd zu wissen.
btw: die grafiken aus dem simulationsprogramm sind super und, wie ich finde, erklären die problematik nochmal etwas besser 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*



Rarek schrieb:


> vielen dank dafür ^^
> dann weiß ich zumindest, warum ich selbst nach meinem Putz vor nen paar Wochen die selben niedriegen Werte habe - ich hatte ja Dreck vermutet, aber das es sowas... sichtbares ist
> ich fahre zwar mit 10/13'er Schläuchen, aber ich hatte schon die Vermutung, dass meine 10 Winkel meinen loop auf 24l/h drücken



24 l/h wirst du nicht durch 10 Winkel verursacht bekommen, selbst mit einer extrem schwachen Pumpe. Wie Duke711 korrekt beschrieben hat, steigt der Widerstand näherungsweise im Quadrat mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit. Das heißt um 100 l/h zu erreichen braucht eine Pumpe 16 mal soviel Leistung – und wie unter anderem auch dieser Test belegt: Handelsübliche Pumpen schaffen selbst das.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit verschmutzten Wasserkühlungen und abgeklemmten Schläuchen würde ich bei 24 l/h sogar zunächst auf einen Sensor- oder Auslesefehler tippen. Mit 10 Kühlern und 4 Schnelltrennkupplungen habe ich eine Aquastream XT mal auf 35 l/h gebracht. Nach Drosselung auf 50 Hz. (Siehe PCGH 09/15 oder digitales Wakü-Sonderheft mit reichlich Real-Messungen zu Durchfluss, Widerstand und Pumpenleistung. Da kam ich mir realem Kreislauf und typischem Sensor sogar auf ein noch deutlich steileres Verhalten.)


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Ich habe es möglichst vermieden 90°-Winkel zu verbauen. Bin aber auch nicht umhin gekommen 1 verbauen zu müssen. Wenn ich "um die Kurve" oder schräg musste dann hab ich versucht bei max. 45° zu bleiben.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*



Predator2k schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe haste denn? Und wieviel Radiatoren?



eine DDC-1T Plus auf 12V (was auch der Grund ist, warum ich meinem Sensor nicht trauen mag)
Radis sind ein ALC 360'er mit 45mm und ein ALC 280'er 30mm

dazu hab ich noch nen GPX und nen XPX Block im Loop... wobei ich da eher den GPX als Bremsklotz sehe als alles andere, da dieser nicht mit der Düsenplatte arbeitet wie man es von CPU Blöcken z.B. kennt, sondern das Wasser gegen die Grundplatte gedrückt wird und dann ne 180° Wende machen darf um weiter zu kommen


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Ich musste leider auch zwei Winkel verbauen, um den Durchflussensor unter den Mainboardtray zu kriegen. Die D5 macht damit auf 100% aber noch satte 150-160l/h, damit bin ich happy^^

Danke für den Test und die Berechnungen, coole Sache!


----------



## DARPA (14. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Das interessanteste für mich ist eigentlich das Foto vom aufgeschnittenen Fitting  Welcher Hersteller ist das denn? Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob es Unterschiede im Design bei verschiedenen Produkten gibt.


Bei mir im Loop sind glaube 11x 90° verbaut und 2x 45°  13/10 (ich glaube der ein oder andere gerade Fitting ist auch dabei  ^^). Dazu nen MO-RA 420 inkl. Schnelltrenner als größeren Widerstand,  extra 420 Radi und CPU + GPU Block. 
Damit macht ne D5 auch 140-150 l/h. Beim Durchflusswert kommt es natürlich immer auf Art und Genauigkeit der Messung an. Aber nur mal als Vergleich. Ohne MO-RA waren es ca. 190-200 l/h, das ist bei mir also klar der Bremsklotz.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Mal ganz davon ab das 50 l/h immer noch locker reichen.


----------



## Duke711 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*



DARPA schrieb:


> Damit macht ne D5 auch 140-150 l/h. Beim Durchflusswert kommt es natürlich immer auf Art und Genauigkeit der Messung an. Aber nur mal als Vergleich. Ohne MO-RA waren es ca. 190-200 l/h, das ist bei mir also klar der Bremsklotz.



Das täuscht nur, der Mora hat 3 420 hat bei 100 L/h ca. 2200 - 2500 Pa, also genauso viel wie ein CPU-Kühler oder eben wie zwei solcher Winkel. Einfach mal den Bohrungsdurchmesser ausmessen.  Der 8/11 hat nur 5,5 mm, bei 7,5 mm durchgängig auf beiden Seiten spielt der Winkel kaum noch eine Rolle.
Bei 200 L/h hat der Mora dann ca. 9000 Pa. Bei der Stufe 5 der D5 macht sich der Durchflusswiderstand deutlich bemerkbarer als bei allen anderen Stufen. Denn von 200 auf 150 L/h macht die D5 dann ca. 10000 Pa (0,1 bar) mehr Druck, also genau der Bereich von 9000 Pa vom Mora, darum sind die -50 L/h auch nicht ungewöhnlich.
Natürlich ist so gesehen der Mora gegenüber andere Radiatoren eine wirklich Bremse, eben auf dem Niveau eines CPU-Kühlers.

Nachtrag:

Bezüglich Hersteller, gut Frage aber die Messingwinkel sind doch alle ziemlich gleich und werden nur gebohrt:

11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle G1/4 90deg drehbar - kompakt - silver | silver nickel | 11/8mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eiszapfen 13/10mm Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Chrome | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Besser sind natürlich die Kunststoffwinkel von z.B. Waterblocks:

EK Water Blocks EK-AF gewinkelt 90 Grad G1/4 Zoll - sc…

Diese würde ich auch empfehlen. Haben nämlich alle mind. einen Bohrungsdurchmesser von 7,5 mm.


----------



## Predator2k (14. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Mein Custom Loop ist seit gestern fertig, ich habe 4 Radis verbaut in nem Enthoo Primo, 1x 420 oben 1x280 unten 1x 240 vorne 1x 240 seitlich, 1x CPU Block 1x Graka Block 1x Durchflusssensor und 19 16/10er Fittings, davon sind die meissten 45 und 90°. Meine D5 Pumpe schafft auf stufe 5 immernoch 92l/h, wobei sie auf stufe 4-5 am ruhigsten läuft.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

In meinem System (sieh Bild unten) sind 19 Stück 90° 11/8er Winkel verbaut und mit der D5 auf Stufe 2 erreiche ich einen Durchfluss von 51 L/h.

Ergo alles halb so wild, keine Panik auf der Titanic.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Passende Videos zum Thema:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQPSzeeEQ3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2eqo_xIBiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amdahl (15. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Sehr schickes System 
Von den Eloops mal abgesehen, die gefallen mir persönlich einfach nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

In Anbetracht des Innenraumdesigns hoffe ich doch mal, dass der Mora 3 mit Eloops nur eine Übergangslösung für die Suche nach einem Mora GC ist


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2018)

*AW: Durchflusswiderstand von G1/4 Anschraubwinkel 90° 8/11 mm*

Immer her damit.


----------

